# Hey fellow Canadians... price question!



## hellbent (Aug 11, 2005)

I have a chance to get a brand new Darton Vapor for about $420... just the bow and the quiver.

Is this a good price or should I keep looking?

Thanks!


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

...or this....


http://www.jimssports.com/storm.htm


(this is the one I'd shop at, if you can get the free shipping better yet!)
...........................


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

or this...


http://www.fsdiscountarchery.com/browseproducts/2008-DARTON-Vapor.HTML


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

I would look around some more, seems like there are better deals out there. With the Canadian dollar being so strong right now (almost .03 over the USD, you can get par anywhere)....and things ship from the US very nicely....I have been buying a ton of new tools (with warranty) online the last couple of weeks (I'm building a house, needed a milwaukee hammer drill, hilti bits, Bostich roofing nailer, other stuff)....and I am getting it for 40-60% less than I can buy here at Home Depot, or other places. Thats after shipping, duty, exchange, tax, etc.....If the Canadian retailers don't smarten up with their pricing, I'll be buying my next two vehicles out of Florida or Texas as well, I will save over $20K!!!! Good luck with your search Canuck dude. TC:wink:


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

yep what TC said


----------



## hellbent (Aug 11, 2005)

What do you guys think of this bow for someone looking to get into deer hunting? I'm not super serious, would just be recreational. It seems to fit in my price ranger very well but I just don't know if it's considered outdated or anything like that.

Thanks


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

I really dont know Dartons all that well .... I do know that you can buy a new Martin package for 400 bucks ...pretty much all inclusive from a dealer .... If you are just getting into the sport I would steer clear of online and mailorder stuff and visit a dealer/shop that can help you out with proper draw lenth, etc etc etc ... 

Just my humble opinion


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I agree 100% with what bowzone just said. Proper draw lenght will make you or break you. It doesn't hurt to have someone put you on the right track either as far as the basics of proper form and shot execution.

Cheers,


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

Next time I go to buy something I think I'll pm the twisted canuck and ask what he thinks. Nice job helping a fellow archer out. There needs to be more people out there like you.


----------



## hellbent (Aug 11, 2005)

I have been to my local Pro Shop.... I liked the Darton Maverick the best, but it's a bit more expensive than the Vapor which I also thought was nice (not AS nice but... for the price).

Is $285CDN a good price for a new Vapor? Found one on here brand new and this is the price I can get it for shipped to my door...  That seems like a steal to me.

It is pretty much between Martin and Darton at my local bowshop. I overanalyze things like crazy and decisions take me forever, so I would like to keep it simple and stick to these 2 brands or this process could take months lol


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

dmarwick said:


> Next time I go to buy something I think I'll pm the twisted canuck and ask what he thinks. Nice job helping a fellow archer out. There needs to be more people out there like you.


Awwww shucks...:embara:


:wink:

Google is the great equalizer....! Google for President!


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

hellbent said:


> I have been to my local Pro Shop.... I liked the Darton Maverick the best, but it's a bit more expensive than the Vapor which I also thought was nice (not AS nice but... for the price).
> 
> Is $285CDN a good price for a new Vapor? Found one on here brand new and this is the price I can get it for shipped to my door...  That seems like a steal to me.
> 
> It is pretty much between Martin and Darton at my local bowshop. I overanalyze things like crazy and decisions take me forever, so I would like to keep it simple and stick to these 2 brands or this process could take months lol


The price is fine, now for the important part...Does it feel good in your hand, do you like the draw cycle, balance, how does it shoot (you did shoot it right??)....and will they help you set it up. 

Price should never be the _*only*_ deciding factor...if you are cheaping out, and aren't happy with the bow, it may end up hanging in your closet, and you may lose out on the pleasure of the sport. (Not saying the Darton is a bad bow by any means, just expressing the you have to like it, not us...)!
Good luck HB


----------



## Stomper (Oct 9, 2007)

Hellent. I too just got into bowhunting two months ago, before I found this site and I wish I found it before I bought. I bought a used bow and lucked out because I love the bow and it fits me and shoots well. I have only been a member here for a couple of weeks but have already learned so much about bow hunting here. It is a great site. Good luck with the hunt for the right bow. I agree, if you are going to buy, buy the one you want, that way you will want to shoot all the time like I do. Good luck and happy hunting.


----------

